# Acdc



## Tob (26. August 2001)

Hi Leute gibts eigentlich irgendeinen ACDC clon für Linux ???
Wenn ja, wo ?

Tob


----------



## T00L (10. September 2001)

Versuch mal hier dein Glück:


Linux Bildbetrachter 

T00L


----------

